# CompactSieve - preiswerte Alternative



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo Forum,

les hier schon länger mit, aber jetzt hab ich selber mal eine frage: spiel mit dem gedanken mir ein ultrasieve als vorfilter für meinen oase biotec 10 zu kaufen, nachdem der derzeit dauernd "zu" ist mit algenschleim und ein paar fadenalgen und mir die reinigung der filterschwämme enorm auf den nerv geht.

jetzt wollt ich mal fragen ob hier schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem "neuen" campactsieve hat, das hier angeboten wird. Der preis scheint ja recht vernünftig zu sein wie ich finde, im vergleich zu den anderen angeboten...oder weiß jemand alternativen? fiap hab ich schon gelesen den beitrag.

danke!
firewally


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

was mich an den dingern stört ist das das wasser vom überlaufschutz auch in den teich gehen würde. ist aba glaube ich bei allen konstruktionen so, oder ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo firewally,

ich habe den CompactSieve II seit einigen Monaten im Einsatz und möchte ein solches Gerät nicht mehr missen. Gut ist im Vergleich z.B. zu BoFiTec, dass es eine Überlaufeinrichtung überhaupt gibt. Nicht verstehen kann ich den Einwand von Lars, da ich den Teich nicht versehentlich leerpumpen möchte, sollte irgendwas verstopfen. Ist aber bis jetzt nicht vorgekommen.
Nachteil beim CompactSieve: Die abgesetzte Algen- und Schmutzmasse kann zwischen Sieb und Gehäusewand durchrutschen, wenn das Reinigungsintervall zu lang ist. Ich habe das Problem behoben, in dem ich einen Ring in Gehäuseform aus einer alten Mauspatte ausgeschnitten habe und diesen einfach auf den Rand des Siebs lege. Primitiv, funktioniert aber.
Übrigens: Koi-Schnaeppchen hat den CompactSieve gerade im Sonderangebot, wie ich gestern per Zufall gesehen habe (Ich glaube für 225€)


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

hi zusammen!

also dass es einen überlauf gibt, finde ich auch nicht schlecht - sicher ist sicher. und die lösung um ein überlaufen des drecks zwischen sieb und wand zu verhindern find ich gut - wär garnicht drauf gekommen dass das ein problem sein könnte.

die frage die sich mir jetzt nur stellt ist, worin genau die unterschiede liegen, die die preisdifferenzen erklären und zwar zwischen

-bofitec (ca. 240 euro)
-ultrasieve (ca. 750 euro)
-compactsieve (ca. 240 euro, derzeit aktion: 225 euro)
-fiap (ca. 800 euro)

ich mein bofitec und compactsieve liegen gleichauf, aber das ultrasieve bzw. fiap ist dreimal so teuer!!

im prinzip ist alles das gleiche bzw. die gleiche technologie, also wo genau liegt der horrende unterschied, der den preis rechtfertigen würde????

ciao
firewally


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

Die Unterschiede liegen in der Breite der Siebe, die die maximale Durchflussmenge limitieren, und im Gehäuse-Material. Der CompactSieve hat im Vergleich zum Bofitec ein breiteres Sieb mit einer höheren maximalen Durchflussmenge und einen Überlauf.
Ultrasieve und Fiap haben höherwertige Gehäuse (Fiap aus Edelstahl glaube ich) und eine Schwimmersteuerung. Inwieweit dadurch die enormen Preisdifferenzen zu rechtfertigen sind, ist natürlich eine andere Frage.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

hallo majortom,

also das mit der durchflussmenge war mir schon klar, das mit dem edelstahlgehäuse beim fiap wußte ich nicht, erklärt natürlich einiges.

beim bofitec hab ich jetzt nochmal geschaut: überlaufschutz ist gegeben über die oberkante des siebes





steht auch im text.

wie schaut das bei bofitec bzw compactsieve eigentlich mit reinigen aus? gut, man nimmt unten den dreck raus, der sich sammelt - klar! aber wenn mal eine "feinreinigung" nötig ist - nimmt man dann das siebelement raus oder wie geht das???

sorry falls ich "blöde" fragen stelle, aber ich hab so ein ding noch nie in natura gesehen und wüßt auch garnicht wo ich in wien sowas herbekomm...

was würdet ihr mir also raten: bofitec oder compactsieve?

danke & lg
firewally


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo
bei Oase gibt es ein nachrüst screenex kostet 24,95 mit einwenig Handarbeit kann man es selbst bauen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

nachrüstscreenex? für den biotec 10 - das kann i mir net gut vorstellen, aber vielleicht weiß i a net alles  

noch nie davon gehört!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

genau, das Sieb liegt einfach in dem Gehäuse und wird vom Wasser überspült: Sieb nach oben rausnehmen, abspülen und wieder einsetzen.

Du hast Recht, was den Überlaufschutz beim Bofitec angeht, mir erschien aber das zusätzliche Abflußrohr beim CompactSieve II noch zuverlässiger. Soll auf Kundenanregung eingebaut worden sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

und du bist ja offensichtlich recht zufrieden mit dem ding? wie oft musst du den dreck unten rausnehmen und wie oft bist du am "feinreinigen" sprich wie oft nimmst du das sieb raus?

kommt ja einiges an dreck zusammen mit skimmer und so - also was halt durch eine aquamax oder den skimmerkorb so durchgeht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

hallo gast,

die idee mit dem oase sieb ist nicht schlecht - leider ist aber dessen fläche sehr bescheiden.

gruß jürgen

http://forum.tommis-page.de/album_personal.php?user_id=11&


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Das Screenex von  Oase kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen...es muss 1-2 mal am Tag gereinigt werden !

Nimmt man ein gröberes Screenex, gelangt wieder zu viel Dreck in den Filterschwämmen....usw.  usw...


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Da das Sieb so leicht rauszunehmen ist, tue ich das jedesmal. Das geht für mich schneller als mit einer kleinen Schippe o. ä. zu arbeiten.
Ich betreibe den CompactSieve mit einer Aquamaxima 14000 in einem 56.000 l-Teich. Reinigungsintervall beträgt bei mir 3 Tage, aber ich schätze, man könnte das weiter ausdehnen. Ich habe noch nicht probiert, wie lange man das Sieb maximal ohne Reinigung laufen lassen kann. Der Reinigungsvorgang – Dreck in die Tonne, Sieb abspülen und zurück ins Gehäuse – dauert so etwa 5 Minuten.

Ja, ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich setze keine UVC-Lampe, Ozon oder sonstiges ein und denke, das Spaltsieb trägt erheblich zur Wasserklarheit und zur Entlastung des Pflanzenfilters bei.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

hallo thorsten,


> es muss 1-2 mal am Tag gereinigt werden !
> 
> Nimmt man ein gröberes Screenex, gelangt wieder zu viel Dreck in den Filterschwämmen....usw. usw



ich pers. finde diese aussage einwenig gewagt ??

zuerst muß unterschieden werden warum ein sieb gereinigt werden muß da es zwei gründe gibt:
1. eine verschmutzung durch organische stoffe (algen schwebestoffe etc.)
>>> diese verunreinigung ist einzig vom teich beeinflußbar, sprich von der menge des unrates welcher in deinem teich unterwegs ist - und diese menge ist von teich zu teich seeehhrrrr unterschiedlich ?

2. einen belag aus bakterien (biofilm) welcher unsichtbar das sieb zusetzt und einen außreichenden durchfluss verhindert.
>>> dieses problem ergiebt sich aus der bakteriendichte die in deinem teich vorherrscht und ist sehr schwer beeinflußbar.

..............................................................................................
rein grundsätzlich finde ich alle spaltsiebkonstruktionen welche keinen angegliederten sammelbehälter für den schmutz haben und desweiteren einen separaten ablauf für den schmutz nicht zeitgemäß, hier wurde ganz einfach um preisvorstellungen des kunden zu erreichen am falschen eck gespart - mich in mein gehäuse reinzuhängen und mit der hand den mulm abzuschieben und zu entfernen  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 
die lösungen diverser anbieter - incl. mein eigenbau sind dagegen eine wohltat - schieber auf - kurz mit dem schlauch nachgespült und schieber zu - genauso sollte eine vernünftige lösung aussehen   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

*Zitat:*
2. einen belag aus bakterien (biofilm) welcher unsichtbar das sieb zusetzt und einen außreichenden durchfluss verhindert. 
>>> dieses problem ergiebt sich aus der bakteriendichte die in deinem teich vorherrscht und ist sehr schwer beeinflußbar. 



Diesen Belag habe ich auf meinen Screenex.!Der Grobschmutz ist eigendlich weniger das Problem!

Aber eigendlich hat diese Art von "Verschmutzung" (Biofilm)jeder Teich-oder sehe ich das falsch?

Benutzt Du ein gröberes Screenex (wegen Biofilm) -gelangt auch mehr Schmutz in den Filter/Filterschwämme.Dieses Problem habe ich bei mein Filter (Biotec18).

Natürlich ist es am besten, wenn man eine extra "Auffangkammer"  hat, damit  das Problem mit der Verunreinigung im Filter/Filterschwämme erst garnicht endsteht.

Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, will Marco doch ein Spaltsieb für sein Biotec 10 - deshalb kann ich das von Oase nicht empfehlen.

Falls er aber ein Spaltsieb mit extra "Auffankammer" baut ist es natürlich eine andere Sache-und es dürfte ohne größere Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

abend!

also hab mich fast entschlossen das compactsieve zu nehmen, hab aber jetzt ein anderes problem (oder einen denkfehler - je nachdem ;-))

also nochmal zur erklärung des derzeitigen "bestandes" an technik: skimmer an aquamax 10.000, aquamax 4.000 an tiefster stelle, beide pumpen laufen jeweils ca. 12 stunden abwechselnd pro tag und gehen beide in den biotec 10, der hat ja zwei eingänge.

wenn ich da jetzt also das compactsieve davorschalten möchte, wie soll ich vorgehen? beide schläuche in einem "Y" vor dem compactsieve zusammenführen und in dieses hinein - schon klar. aber wie komm ich in den biotec? der auslass vom spaltsieb ist ja ein 110er-rohr, die eingänge vom biotec aber 1 1/2 zoll schlauchtüllen.

jetzt meine fragen: 
1.) gibt es da verbindungsmöglichkeiten?
2.) funktioniert das wenn ich gepumpt in das compactsieve gehe und das wasser von dort über ein entsprechendes gefälle in den biotec geht oder "staut" sich das dann bei der reduktion auf den 1 1/2 zoll schlauch?

wie würdet ihr mir raten diese beiden filter zu kombinieren?

danke für eure hilfe, schon mal vorweg!

schönen abend,
firewally


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

moin....

ich denke auf dem standart weg wirst du das nicht anschließen können ! zum einen macht es keinen sinn vonn 100 auf ein 1  1/2 zoll schlauch zu gehen. dafür fehlt dir der druck. denke wenn du unbedingt willst das das wasser in den filter geht kannst du nur einen einen offenen eingang machen. sprich das wasser von oben einlaufen lassen. ist aba alles fummellei....

ich würde den skimmer mit den sieb fahren und dann direkt in den teich zurück. und mit der anderen pumpe nur den filter betreiben. und das übrigens 24 stunden am tag. es  macht keinen sinn pumpen ein und auszuschalten. die sollten immer laufen, weill die einausschalterrei gewalltig an die lebensdauer einer pumpe geht.
oder holl dir einen anderen filter. ich selber habe einen biotec 12 und reinige das sieb einmal in der woche. daran hängt auch ein skimmer. werde mir noch ein zweites kaufen um die auszutauschen und dann in ruhe reinigen zu können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

Lars schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke auf dem standart weg wirst du das nicht anschließen können ! zum einen macht es keinen sinn vonn 100 auf ein 1  1/2 zoll schlauch zu gehen. dafür fehlt dir der druck. denke wenn du unbedingt willst das das wasser in den filter geht kannst du nur einen einen offenen eingang machen. sprich das wasser von oben einlaufen lassen. ist aba alles fummellei....



das habe ich befürchtet...also alles ein krampf!

die sache mit dem ein- und ausschalten der pumpen: kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ein problem ist wenn jede pumpe einmal täglich ein und ausgeschaltet wird?! aber ich lass mich gerne belehren   

die überlegung den siebfilter an den skimmer anzuschließen und dann wieder direkt ins wasser hab ich auch schon angestellt, aber diese variante ist nicht ganz die, die ich bevorzugen würde, nämlich für den biotec eine ordentliche, mechanische vorfilterung zu haben. das ding kann ich derzeit nämlich fast täglich reinigen weil sich natürlich die schwämme mit allem zusetzen was so über skimmer und bodenabsaugung reingerät...das nervt gewaltig - und stört die bakterienkulturen in den filterschwämmen, auch wenn ich nur jeweils einen schwamm reinige...

lg
firewally


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2004)

wenn du es vernünftig haben willst bleibt dir nur der weg den biotec 10 zu verkaufen und dir was anderes zu holen. entweder einen biotec 12,18, 36 oder einen filter mit den entsprechenden anschlüssen wo du dann einen vorfilter (bürsten) dranhängen kannst. :ertrink:

ich sehe das screenex nur als platzsparende lösung. also wenn ich wenig platz zur verfügung habe dann nehme ich ein sieb. habe ich platz dann einen anstendigen vorfilter mit bürsten.   

und glaube mir das *einundausschalten* der pumpe ist wirklich der pumpe nicht dienlich  :!:


----------

